# Nose bleed!



## RusticHilltopAcres (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi I’m fairly new to the goat world! 
but today when I was getting my pregnant doe (10 weeks) onto the milking stand to do her hooves, she started bleeding out of her nose a little. She then cleaned her nose by licking it and it stopped. But the bleeding was followed by a cough then wasn’t a normal sounding cough! Sounded almost like there was something blocking her breathing. I added a picture of her nose but it doesn’t look like much it came only out of the left side!


----------

